# Mosquito Lake monster



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Caught 9-16-17 trolling south end for walleye. Almost 50". Took awhile to revive but swam off after splashing me.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice going , bet that was a surprise .


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Is that a Musky?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Not a surprise it took a while to swim off after holding it like that. She's definitely a contender for delayed mortality.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

....


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Incredible! 

Wasn't aware there were any in Mosquito.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> Not a surprise it took a while to swim off after holding it like that. She's definitely a contender for delayed mortality.


We did the best we could, we were fishing for walleyes and were unprepared for a fish like that, as 95% of people would be. He could not use his right hand because it got shredded pretty bad while getting it unhooked. We at least revived it and gave it a chance instead of just killing it.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

eyecatchum2 said:


> We did the best we could, we were fishing for walleyes and were unprepared for a fish like that, as 95% of people would be. He could not use his right hand because it got shredded pretty bad while getting it unhooked. We at least revived it and gave it a chance instead of just killing it.


You did just fine ! With large girthy fish that can be an issue, but that fish should be just fine. Congratulations on the catch and release. I am about 3 miles from Mosquito and always enjoy hearing about Musky encounters there. John


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice fish, chewd up hands are part of the game


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Legend killer said:


> Not a surprise it took a while to swim off after holding it like that. She's definitely a contender for delayed mortality.


Why can't you just be happy for the guy catching a huge fish instead of being a richard cranium as usual?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> Not a surprise it took a while to swim off after holding it like that. She's definitely a contender for delayed mortality.


Nice Debbie...wouldn't expect anything less from you.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Why can't you just be happy for the guy catching a huge fish instead of being a richard cranium as usual?


LOL at richard cranium. Nice catch to the OP.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm happy for the guy, just think some common sense would have you support the body.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Legend killer has nothing good to say about anybody or anything.... just ignore his dumbass....go troll another site to wine about things.... BTW... awesome catch!!!!


----------

